# remington 700 question



## bowjunki (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello I recently purchaced a .243 win remington 700 adl cheap. my question is on the front of the stock there is two tabs keeping the barrel from being free floated would it shoot any better or worse if i were to free float it? Ive spoke to a few people and some say to free float it but some say the slim remington barels need to have pressure on the barrel to make it shoot well. im lost here so any imput would be greatly appreciated and thank you in advance.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Here is what I would do;

I would clean the rifle up first (if it has not been done yet).

If you take the action/barrel out of the stock (to clean it),
tighten the receiver screws in order.

Tighten screw in front of the receiver first (there is a inch pound requirement, don't have it right now, Email Rem.) I just tighten it up (and tap the butt on the carpet to make sure recoil lug seats against wood slot)
This screw is tightened the most. This is to your discretion.

Next tighten the very back receiver screw by the pistol grip. This is not tightened as much as the first. Use your discretion.

Third, the screw on the front of the trigger guard is tightened just enough
to hold trigger guard in place and not fall out. Again use your discretion.

When you are home from your first field test (please share it with us) check the three screws for tightness (or during).

I have found this to be very effective to the accuracy of rifles.

There is an actual torque wrench inch pound settings but I do not have
information on this.

Be safe, and enjoy, See yeah

Auf Wiedersehen


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The Wheeler F.A.T. wrench is really more like a 1/4" driver that measures torque in inch pounds. I bought one this spring and it seems to work as advertised. The F.A.T. wrench runs about $50-$60.


----------



## bowjunki (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the responses ill try to find the torque specs and try that. so far im only able to shoot a 2 to 3 inch group at 200 yards and Ive tried a couple types of ammo I was just hoping to shrink it up some more.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

The little hump on the end of the stock does put pressure on the barrel. It was put there so no matter what round you bought or reloaded it would shoot at least half way respectable. It was a compromise by Rem. :beer:


----------

